# Thailand white mantids



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 11, 2009)

Nice......do you have a pic of an adult?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow, neato!


----------



## revmdn (Jun 11, 2009)

Swell. Yeah, how about an adult?


----------



## massaman (Jun 11, 2009)

you got a breeding pair of those as nymphs to raise and maybe culture?


----------



## eaglewarrior (Jun 12, 2009)

Adult female

Really special, beautiful specie.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow. O_O How large are the adults?


----------



## Katnapper (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice, Luke! Do you know the species name?


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 12, 2009)

That's an amazing-looking mantis, Luke!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]They look so cool what are there size and any one in the US have any?[/SIZE]


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Jun 12, 2009)

I have done my best to distibute this species last season by sending to the USA , Europe all over to fiends I know willing tro keep, and appears to me, without much of success. All you have to do is to wait until the next generation I guess.


----------



## Christian (Jun 13, 2009)

These are _Leptomantella_. Such small species may prove difficult to keep. You maybe just didn't sent them to someone who has some experience with such genera. Nowadays there are so much new mantids popping up in the hobby, it's clear that not every new species persists for longer periods of time.


----------

